# GONNA "GET ER DONE"



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, today is the day for the first procedure in getting my ole ticker fixed so I can get back in the groove of life. Will be having a Cardioversion done this morning as my Dr. wants my heart back in rythm when he does the Catherer Ablation on November 28th.


----------



## Bartman (Oct 20, 2011)

Good luck Waldo, we'll keep our fingers crossed for ya, although it is hard to type like that.


----------



## Bert (Oct 20, 2011)

Good Luck Waldo....YOU GET WELL NOW...YOU HAVE A LOT OF WINE TO MAKE....


----------



## Scott (Oct 20, 2011)

Hope all goes well for ya Waldo. Maybe getting your ticker working right you might be able to sleep ina little, like 2am or so







Good vibes heading your way!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 20, 2011)

buona fortuna Waldo!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 20, 2011)

Get to feeling better soon Waldo.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 20, 2011)

You'll do great, remember wine is good for the heart. Will remember you in prayers today.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2011)

Good to see your taking care of business. I know it can be a hard decision. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery! 

Keep us posted on things.


----------



## Scott B (Oct 20, 2011)

Good Luck. Prayers sent.


----------



## lieu (Oct 20, 2011)

Will be thinking about you today.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 20, 2011)

brings some wine to the doc and tell him or her that you have the really good wine waiting for him after the surgery


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 21, 2011)

Thinkin about ya Waldo.
Keep us posted


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2011)

Prayers in your honor buddy for a speedy recovery!!!!! Should I come up there and drink.....Um I mean watch your win e for ya!!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope all went well Waldo. Let me know if you need a hand with anything.

Tony


----------



## Dean (Oct 22, 2011)

Best of luck and speedy recovery! Remember, you have a LOT of kids waiting on you this Christmas


----------



## Waldo (Oct 22, 2011)

The procedure went as planned and I am doing great. I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. Will be glad when phase two is over now and I can get off this blood thinner and other crap they have me on.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow that was fast buddy. Glad part 1 went so well.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 22, 2011)

blood thinner = wine??????


----------



## paubin (Oct 22, 2011)

My prayers are with ya pal ! Hope everything continues to go good. Get back into the swing of things soon bud

Pete


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to hear that Waldo! Hope phase 2 goes as quickly. Get better there buddy! 


P.S. I just noticed, it did not fix the getting up at 2 AM thing. He posted before 3!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2011)

Way to get 'r done Waldo!


----------



## scotty (Oct 24, 2011)

i had a stint put in last year i was amazed at how much more alert i felt afterwards. i believe the results of your proceedure will be extremely positive also.Good luck waldo


----------



## Waldo (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I started feeling pretty danged rough last saturday and I went to the Doctor yesterday and after a urine test, blood work and an x-ray she was pretty sure I had pneumonia and put me on some anitbiotics. am feeling some better this morning. Still a lot of aching and still running a fever but hopefully on the down side of this too


----------



## fivebk (Oct 25, 2011)

Waldo, hope you get to feelin better real soon

BOB


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you're in good hands -- I wanted to get a female Doc to do my work-ups too, but SWMBO said "You can't afford it..."

Dave


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 25, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahaha......


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 29, 2011)

Praying that everything goes well for you Waldo, and a quick 100% recovery is on horizon.

Those like you with such a big heart, can't afford to have any troubles or down time.


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 29, 2011)

Why, Waldo, I'll bet that win by the _*St. Louis Cardinals*_</font> put a smile on your face and took the hitch out of your get-along!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, going to get the final phase done this morning. Will be outa comission for a couple of days but will be glad when its all over.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 28, 2011)

We are all "rooting" for you Waldo and will be anxiously awaiting your healthy return!


----------



## fivebk (Nov 28, 2011)

We'll say an extra prayer for your healthy and quick return!!!

BOB


----------



## Bert (Nov 28, 2011)

Well GET ER DONE....You have a lot more wine to make....Hoping all goes well for you....will be thinking about you....


----------



## Scott (Nov 28, 2011)

You are in our thoughts Waldo, heal well man!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2011)

Take care of that there "ticker"!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 28, 2011)

You're in my prayers today.


----------



## Scott B (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers sent. Good Luck!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2011)

Youll be back in no time there buddy!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 29, 2011)

Procedure went well and just gpt back home for a couple of days recuperation. Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats awesome buddy, get your rest!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Make those elves help out a bit more than usual for a while there buddy. Great to hear from you so soon after the procedure Santa.......er......Waldo.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 29, 2011)

Great news Waldo!


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2011)

great news! Rest up and heal fast!


----------



## Scott (Nov 30, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Procedure went well and just gpt back home for a couple of days recuperation. Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers


----------



## scotty (Dec 1, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Procedure went well and just gpt back home for a couple of days recuperation. Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers



Waldo I have had a few repairs done in the past couple of years. After the heart work i compensated with this device.





I am using it here to get the carboy low enough for me to reach in with the de gassing tool
I also use it to move a mash tun or a HLtank. Dont take chances.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Scotty


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, my drama continues. After suffering through an appearance as Santa for the Humane Society last Sunday with my right leg feeling as if it was on fire and barely able to stand I went to my Doc on Monday morning and iy turned out thatI had developed Celluitis as a result of the trauma I had experienced on my legduring the procedure. They hadto forcibly hold my legs down when I came awake during the installation of the catherers in my right leg.I remembered awakening to an excruciating pain and was trying to get off the table.I had never heard of Celluitis but buddy I can tell you all about it now. I am on the tail end of recovery from it and have been petty much in bed all week with feet elevated, eating antiobiotics and pain meds as needed. Once again, Glad to be back !!


----------



## Bartman (Dec 17, 2011)

That's too bad Waldo! Santa shouldn't have to suffer so much, but that's the way to take one for the team. Glad to hear you're on the mend (again)!

Lying in bed with your feet elevated almost sounds like a vacation, compared to playing Santa everyday


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that my friend. Hopefully youll be right side up soon.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear of that Waldo. I got that from a spider bite this past summer. Hurt like h3ll for a couple days. Get better soon, lots of children depending on you Christmas Eve.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2011)

Get well Waldo! 
You can't afford any extended "down time" this time of year for sure!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2011)

Waldo I am truly wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself and let the elves do things for you this Christmas season.


----------



## John Prince (Dec 17, 2011)

Wishing for the best.<div id="myWatcherDiv" style="displayone;">


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Waldo I'm wishing foryou a speedy recovery andgood health. You have a beautiful wife and a wonderful family depending on you not to mention all those kids.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope your back on your feet soon. Take care.


----------



## Scott (Dec 19, 2011)

Guess my healing prayers needed a little tweaking, sending new ones!


Heal well


----------



## Scott B (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope you get to feeling better soon.
Prayers Sent.


----------

